

Telenav Takes On Google With New OpenStreetMap-Based Offline Navigation SDK - chippy
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/19/telenav-takes-on-google-with-new-openstreetmap-based-offline-navigation-sdk/

======
dalek2point3
Make no mistake, this is a major announcement in the mapping space. Scout is
consistently the leading navigation app on smartphones after Google Maps
(perhaps by quite a margin, but still ...) and given how core mapping is to
apps like Strava, this probably means that OSM is now mature.

The real question is how this will affect the ability to OSM to attract new
contributors and improve the map even further. While routing works well on
OSM, the POI layer and the address layer (important for geocoding) still needs
a fair bit of work, at least in the US.

Here are some stats from the project:
[http://osmstats.altogetherlost.com/](http://osmstats.altogetherlost.com/)

~~~
zerebubuth
> While routing works well on OSM, the POI layer and the address layer
> (important for geocoding) still needs a fair bit of work, at least in the
> US.

OSM is built from the contributions of hundreds of thousands of individuals
mapping their local area, and it would be great if you wanted to help them
with that work!

If you're wondering how to get started, these guides might be helpful:

[http://learnosm.org/en/](http://learnosm.org/en/)
[http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Beginners%27_guide](http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Beginners%27_guide)

Or, jump right in and sign up for OSM:

[https://www.openstreetmap.org/user/new](https://www.openstreetmap.org/user/new)

If you don't feel like signing up, you can simply add "notes" for OSM members
to check out places where the map isn't accurate:

[https://blog.openstreetmap.org/2013/04/29/openstreetmap-
open...](https://blog.openstreetmap.org/2013/04/29/openstreetmap-opens-up-to-
more-contributors-with-easy-add-a-note-feature/)

Once you've mapped your local area and are looking for something else to help
out with, these tools are a great way to find other problems to fix:

[http://maproulette.org/](http://maproulette.org/)
[http://keepright.at/](http://keepright.at/)

------
Vik1ng
Steve Coast the founder of OpenStreetMap who now works at Telnav also wrote
about this on this on his homepage:

[http://stevecoast.com/2014/05/19/why-openstreetmap-is-now-
na...](http://stevecoast.com/2014/05/19/why-openstreetmap-is-now-navigation-
ready-for-people-like-you/)

------
dang
Since an announcement about this is currently at #1, I guess we'll bury this
post as a dupe.

